# Bluetooth streeming to camaro



## wake12 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok here is my issue i'm trying to get my music to stream through my bluetooth in my 2011 SS2 Camaro and for what ever reason its not working. I have the factory head unit in their and when i had an iphone it had no trouble streeming through the bluetooth and playing my music. I've been back and forth from GM, the android people and then also verizon with 0 luck and each one blaming it on the other one. So does anyone know what to do in this situation?


----------



## gmogoody (Jul 21, 2011)

wake12 said:


> Ok here is my issue i'm trying to get my music to stream through my bluetooth in my 2011 SS2 Camaro and for what ever reason its not working. I have the factory head unit in their and when i had an iphone it had no trouble streeming through the bluetooth and playing my music. I've been back and forth from GM, the android people and then also verizon with 0 luck and each one blaming it on the other one. So does anyone know what to do in this situation?


First make sure your Camaro Head Unit Supports the A2DP Protocol. Since you said the iphone worked over BT I am going to assume it does. Take these steps

1) Un Pair the devices 
2) Start the App you want to stream over BT and make sure it is set up to do so. 
3) Pair the devices again. 
4) Connect the device.

I have had this happen to me as well and these steps work. Some BT stacks if the Audio is not streaming will think you are only pairing the phone functionality. If you screw up start over but turn off the power to the Camaro to reset its BT stack.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Once you connect the device, long-press it in the Bluetooth settings. Click options. Make sure both phone and media are checked.

You may want to also see if you can erase all stored BT devices on your deck.

Finally, nice car.


----------

